# Almost 25K Americans on ISIS Kill List



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Computer hackers who work for the Islamic State Group recently released a report with a "kill list" this week that includes names, addresses, and email addresses of 24,439 Americans. Sadly, there is a chance that you, your friends, and your family could be on the list. No one is currently safe.
> 
> Out of the people on the kill list who live within the borders of the United States of America, 2,324 had addresses in Texas, 3,389 had homes in Florida, and that wasn't it. Here is the full breakdown for the "kill list:"


BREAKING: ISIS Released ?Kill List? Just Minutes Ago, 13 States That Are Being Targetted ? Conservative Daily Post

Thirteen different states. Alabama is one of them.

I wonder who is on the list and how did they earn a spot.

I wonder if they have been notified.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

funny.. I would have figured there were more than 24k infidels in the US..... they must be overlooking the rest of us.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm on it! At least I made somebodys list.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like they are using the old Nazi final solution pogrom.
Starting out small, watching for results then modifying points to expedite the process.
Then their supporters here like CAIR go into plausible denial while covertly celebrating and supporting the events.
They act like hildabeast with crocodile tears. 
There is no question, they wear two faces.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I'm on it! At least I made somebodys list.


Hey! no fair! They passed me by.

I can honestly say, I am glad I have had the pleasure of assisting a very large unknown number of the rag headed bastards meet allahole.

The Templar solution works well.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Where are the names? How did you figure out you were or were not on the list?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I work, have a wife who works, and raised two daughters. I served 20+ years in the military. I am Joe Nobody. I wouldn't make someone's list. But if I happen to be standing next to someone on your list and perceive a threat to my safety or the safety of my wife or daughters, that threat will be introduced to Mr. 9mm. I believe strongly in where I will spend eternity. I'm sure Muhammad Muhammad Alibaba Muhammad does as well. If he wants to find out who's right then bring it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Is there actually a list with names or what?


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

No one from Colorado, where we have Norad, Cheyenne Mountain, Shriever, Air Force Academy, Fort Carson, Peterson, all in one city?
I call BS to this list.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Send them up,,, at least unlike those people at the FL nightclub I carry and have an ISIS hunting permit. I despise those spineless back stabbing ISIS cowards.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How do I apply for said list?? What's the qualifications??


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What no Canucks!? Oh wait, never mind - our prime idiot is using my money to import them all and feed and cloth and shelter them. 

Any room for a God fearing man and his family south of the boarder!?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good Lord. Texas tops the list. Even ISIS has joined in on hatin' the Texans.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Strange how all the states are Conservative leaning southern or southernish states for the most part?


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Strange how all the states are Conservative leaning southern or southernish states for the most part?


I believe I've seen this list in a History Book: "On March 11, 1861, the Confederate Constitution of seven state signatories - South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas - replaced the February 7 Provisional Confederate States Constitution with one stating in its preamble a desire for a "permanent federal government". Four additional slave-holding states - Virginia, Arkansas, North Carolina, and Tennessee - declared their secession and joined the Confederacy following a call by U.S. President Abraham Lincoln for troops from each state to recapture Sumter and other lost federal properties in the South. Missouri and Kentucky were represented by partisan factions from those states,"

You don't think that the Conservative Daily News has any prankster's on the staff?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confederate_States_of_America


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Unless we close the borders and quit importing those who will never integrate into our society and hate western culture/values, then my hunch is the map is probably accurate. It may well be propaganda but it would be interesting to compare that map with a map that shows the states with the highest resettlement from middle eastern countries. Bet they'd look similar.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Where Can We Find Names, instead of numbers?


The old guy


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2016)

did anyone actually find the list of the people?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Then we are even , I have them on mine. yes Obama I said that.


----------



## dpadams6 (Nov 8, 2012)

I could care less what they say or who they threaten here. Bring it, m-fers... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

